
Taking a Long Look at QUIC (2017) [pdf] - crawshaw
https://conferences.sigcomm.org/imc/2017/papers/imc17-final39.pdf
======
GregoryPerry
Who cares, Google is behind it and it's actually quite well done from a
network traffic obfuscation / confidentiality perspective. They have a
formalized working group and doing it the old fashioned RFC-spec-development
way would likely slow down QUIC's adoption by several orders of magnitude.

Flutter QUIC + ICE NAT traversal + P2P distributed key value store == a
completely decentralized framework for getting rid of mobile telephone
providers and abolishing all forms of censorship.

No reason for cellular towers anymore when you've got 20+ handsets around you
within ad hoc WiFi or Bluetooth range for decentralized mesh networking.

------
akatechis
Anyone else having issues with this link in Firefox?

> An error occurred during a connection to conferences.sigcomm.org. SSL
> received a record that exceeded the maximum permissible length. Error code:
> SSL_ERROR_RX_RECORD_TOO_LONG

~~~
southerntofu
works fine here

------
gok
previous
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15951941](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15951941)

